# Steel Panther



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

They Rock

The lyrics are stunning - especially if you were "glammed up" back in the day! Check the video's out too.......


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I love them. Community property!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

One of the best albums of the year!  

Superb lyrics and a good laugh, 'Turn Out the Lights' is my personal favourite track.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

the live vid's on youtube are great. only just found out they are playing wembley, would've loved to go to that....

can't believe people think they are a "serious" group and "wannabe's" considering the groups some of the members have been in. the new spinal tap lol!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah they are just out to have a good laugh, they're actually a pretty competent band in their own right but not taking themselves seriously. 

Funny thing is if their debut album had been a Motley Crue album, it would have been Motley Crue's best album!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Love it too, got album after seeing vid on youtube sometime ago.

Lovin' "Death to all but metal"

Still a big Motley Crue fan as well


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Markyt001 said:


> Still a big Motley Crue fan as well


i think you need to be a c*ck rock fan to get it!


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

These are my new favourite band. Saw them last week at Rock City, Nottingham. I don't think I've ever laughed so much at a gig in my entire life. Some of the between song banter was absolutely brilliant. They even had a 'hair solo' from the bassist. They got women up on the stage to dance. They took the mickey out of the crowd and one another. One of the quotes of the night... "Who bought our album?" [crowd cheers] "I love you all" "Who downloaded our album illegally?" [crowd cheers] "I'm going to f**k your faces". Hahahaha!

They did a great cover of Guns N Roses' Mr Brownstone. They went did Whitesnake's Here I Go Again and went reggae with it for a while.

They then stayed behind to do a 'DJ set' where they chose songs that they like while signing ticket stubs and whatnot.

Brilliant fun.


----------

